# Rogers Golden Syrup Perfect Seal



## CanadianBottles (Aug 23, 2020)

Does anyone know anything about this jar?  I don't have a red book so no idea if it's listed or not.  Picked it up at a garage sale in Ottawa last year, and even though it's from BC I never saw one in all my time living out there.  I didn't think there were any fruit jars from BC other than the Coronet jars.  Not sure I've ever seen any other Perfect Seal jars branded with a product at all come to think of it.


----------



## RCO (Aug 23, 2020)

I see jars all the time at yard sales but never anything like that one , don't know anything about it though


----------



## CanadianBottles (Aug 23, 2020)

Yeah I've never seen anything like this at any other garage sale!  It was among a bunch of other common fruit jars.  It cost me $5, which is a lot more than I'd typically expect a garage sale fruit jar to cost, but I was pretty happy with the price for this one.


----------



## jarsnstuff (Aug 23, 2020)

Redbook No. 2508 = valued at $125 - $150.  I've never seen one either, great find!


----------



## klaatu (Aug 24, 2020)

Terrific garage sale pick up. Great looking scarce product jar. Jars with lots of embossing have always been a favorite of mine.


----------



## coreya (Aug 24, 2020)

Super find and I would have snagged it up in a second!


----------



## CanadianBottles (Aug 25, 2020)

jarsnstuff said:


> Redbook No. 2508 = valued at $125 - $150.  I've never seen one either, great find!



Wow that's great news, thanks so much!  I don't plan on selling it but glad to know it's something scarce and desirable.  I had a feeling this wasn't going to be a very common one.


----------



## sandchip (Aug 26, 2020)

Great score!  Just all that cool embossing is worth the five bucks in itself.


----------



## BottleDiver94 (Aug 26, 2020)

CanadianBottles said:


> Does anyone know anything about this jar?  I don't have a red book so no idea if it's listed or not.  Picked it up at a garage sale in Ottawa last year, and even though it's from BC I never saw one in all my time living out there.  I didn't think there were any fruit jars from BC other than the Coronet jars.  Not sure I've ever seen any other Perfect Seal jars branded with a product at all come to think of it.
> View attachment 211167


I grew up on Rogers Golden Syrup. It is still sold in Canada. Nothing like peanut butter and Rogers on Shredded Wheat biscuits and nice cold milk for breakfast. Still a family Favorite. All of my life it came in a Tin Can and now plastic of course. I have never seen a bottle/jar like that. Trade you Soda/beer bottles from California and Indiana for it. Or glass insulators if of interest.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Aug 26, 2020)

BottleDiver94 said:


> I grew up on Rogers Golden Syrup. It is still sold in Canada. Nothing like peanut butter and Rogers on Shredded Wheat biscuits and nice cold milk for breakfast. Still a family Favorite. All of my life it came in a Tin Can and now plastic of course. I have never seen a bottle/jar like that. Trade you Soda/beer bottles from California and Indiana for it. Or glass insulators if of interest.



I appreciate the offer, but unfortunately I don't collect US bottles or insulators.  I do collect BC bottles, so I think this one is going to stay in the collection for the time being since I'm not likely to come across another!


----------



## greenbay1108 (Aug 26, 2020)

very nice jar, perfect seal made several jars for different companies plus their own line of canning jars, hope you didn't leave any more at the garage sale


----------



## CanadianBottles (Aug 26, 2020)

greenbay1108 said:


> very nice jar, perfect seal made several jars for different companies plus their own line of canning jars, hope you didn't leave any more at the garage sale


No this one was the only one of interest.  The others were standard common jars, Crowns and non-branded Perfect Seals and that sort of thing.


----------



## rich (Aug 27, 2020)

BottleDiver94 said:


> I grew up on Rogers Golden Syrup. It is still sold in Canada. Nothing like peanut butter and Rogers on Shredded Wheat biscuits and nice cold milk for breakfast. Still a family Favorite.


Great looking jar!  Side point-> Ever pour hot water on a biscuit for  10-15 seconds and then drain, add your toppings or just cold milk?


----------



## glass.ca (Aug 27, 2020)

Hi 
Thought you might be interested in seeing some pics of the Rogers jar with tins of the same name.
I also attached a pic of another Perfect Seal product jar and tins.


----------



## shotdwn (Aug 27, 2020)

Thanks for the pictures of the tins. Nice collection.


----------



## glass.ca (Aug 27, 2020)

The following info comes from the Vancouver  City Archives. 
There is more on that site for those interested in the  Roger's B. C. Sugar company's history.

The Rogers family, originally active in the wholesale grocery business in Philadelphia, entered the sugar industry in 1867 or 1868 when Samuel Blythe Rogers purchased interests in a number of sugar refineries in the United States. In 1869 he purchased a half interest in Oakley Plantation, Louisiana, with the other half being held by his brother-in-law Henry S. Sanford. In 1876 this partnership dissolved, but in 1881 he became superintendent and then president of the Planter's Sugar Refinery in New Orleans. Samuel died in 1883. In 1890 his son, Benjamin Tingley Rogers [B.T.R.], formed the BC Sugar Refining Co. Ltd., also known as Rogers Sugar Ltd. now owed by Lantic Inc. which still uses the Rogers brand in Western Canada.

Benjamin Tingley Rogers [B.T. Rogers or B.T.R.] [1865-1918] followed his father into the sugar refining industry. His father, Samuel Blythe Rogers, was plant superintendent and then president at E.J. Gay’s Sugar Refinery in New Orleans. B.T. Rogers began working at the refinery at the age of fifteen. In 1883, after an injury sustained at the plant, Samuel Blythe Rogers died. The untimely death of his father forced B.T.Rogers to forgo university and instead start his career at the age of eighteen. To do this he left his family in New Orleans and went to work in a refinery in New York City.

After gaining experience managing a sugar refinery and selling sugar refining equipment. And a mere six years after striking out on his own he started a sugar refining operation in Vancouver B.C.

The West coast of North America was an obvious choice for a cane sugar refinery as there was a large market there, shipping was expensive, and a major source of raw cane was directly across the Pacific Ocean. California and Oregon were not viable options in the late nineteenth century as there was yet no extensive transportation system. Vancouver was chosen because of the newly completed Canadian Pacific Railway. This is how the Rogers family came to be Canadians and settle in Vancouver.

After moving to Vancouver and establishing BC Sugar at Port Metro Vancouver B.T. Rogers married Mary Isabella Angus [Bella] [1869-1965] (born in Manchester UK) June 1, 1892 and brought his widowed mother and other family members to Canada not long after. Mary was a British citizen and the daughter of Angus who was a major investor in the C.P.R and BC Sugar. B.T.Rogers received his British citizenship April 4, 1906. They had seven children together. Their sons were educated at the Royal Military College in Kingston, ON.


----------



## BottleDiver94 (Aug 30, 2020)

CanadianBottles said:


> I appreciate the offer, but unfortunately I don't collect US bottles or insulators.  I do collect BC bottles, so I think this one is going to stay in the collection for the time being since I'm not likely to come across another!


Don't blame you as I would not trade it either. I suspect a lot of them ended up in the trash. Any Idea as to the years they used the Jars? Sheldon


----------

